# Thinking Of Upgrading



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

To one of these.

http://www.digitalcamerawebsites.com/node/view/122

I'm new to digital photography but am getting into it and am finding the limitations of my current Olympus compact.

Anyone know if this would be a prudent by ?

In the shops they are Â£700 but I've seen them at on-line dealers for about Â£550

Perhaps there are alternatived to consider ?

I've always rated Canon 35mm's and I have no reason to doubt the quality of there digi's, unless someone tells me differently ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't know much about cameras, but that looks very flippin' nice









I'd have one but my camera usage does not justify that amount.................


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

It's not clear in the picture, but the camera is classed as a compact.

It's actually quite small.

Amazing little thing.

My local camera shop told me that a couple of there pro customers bought these as "back up" camera's because they are so good.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've also always rated Canon equipment...right from my Canon AE-1 SLR bought back in the '70s....

More recently, I've had the Canon Ixus 35mm and then the A70 and A80 PowerShot digital cameras....these are still superb cameras IMHO and continue to win awards etc.

I currently own the new Canon G6 PowerShot 7.1meg digital and although it's a great camera with everything you could possibly want, I'm finding it much more difficult to use than the A80...there are almost too many controls and options.... maybe I just need more time with it.

The G6 can be picked up for about Â£400...and that's my limit for a technology that is currently changing so quickly. Anything you buy today will be obsolete in 6 months time.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a Nikon Coolpix 775 which is great.

However recently acquired a Vivitar 5 Megapixel. Not a very well known name but higher pixel rating than my Nikon. Just trying to get to grips with it though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm hoping for a 300 D for my birthday next year if I can persuade the mrs I'm worth it









My dad's a big canon fan and has a number of EOS film cameras so I'm hoping to nick some of his lenses!!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> ...and although it's a great camera with everything you could possibly want, I'm finding it much more difficult to use than...


Hi Paul

I must say I have similar feelings about the G5. I am getting some good shots with it but it is much harder work than my previous point and shoot Samsung.

Im my case, I think the reasons are:

1. Poor autofocussing in macro / low light necessitates manual focus. But the rolling wheel doofer is not a good job, I feel, and the enlarged area of the screen simply does not offer enough detail to be sure you are perfectly focussed. Hence I often use focus bracketing - one of them is bound to be right. Can't wait to get a camera with a normal focussing ring on the lens.

2. Er that's about it.

The Canon DSLRs might be a different story. But when I have read posts asking for recommendations I have not been suggesting my G5, which says a lot really. However, I think it is a camera capable of taking great pics, it seems well put together and so I am sticking with it for now.

Si


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

The Canon 300D is a great buy at the moment Â£499 (including a Â£100 cashback from Canon).

Good shop

I'm saving up for one at the moment myself although the rumour is that there will be a new model in the spring.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I've always rated Canon gear having owned AV1, AE1P, T90. A short foray into Nikon with FE2, 775, then back to Canon with A70.

Don't see any need for me to upgrade from the A70 at the mo': brilliant little camera, easily capable of A3 prints with the right printer and paper although I wish it would focus closer tho.

G4's are probably still to be had at good prices and if I could afford one I would. You won't go far wrong with Canon.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have always rated Canon, but check the reviews and ratings of the Fuji S7000,

Dixons doing them for Â£349....bargain of the year.

Roger


----------

